# N/A 100 quattro question.



## 16vhooptie (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sorry if i sound like a noob with this question but i have to admit i am when it comes to audi's since this is my first. my question is knowing that the 5000 came with a option of a turbo motor is there anyway i can make my car a turbo. Is there anyway i can put a head of a 5000 turbo on my car or any other methods?Any help would be appreciated.
Cheers


_Modified by 16vhooptie at 6:01 PM 4-17-2007_


----------

